# CM7 problems with WIFI Tether



## kjmmarion (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a Thunderbolt and am running the new CM7 1.6.1 with the stock kernel that comes with the ROM. I am using the 2.10.605.1 Radio. I have absolutely no problems with this ROM except for the WIFI.

I am using the stock WIFI tether app that is in the settings portion. When I turn it on, it works great....but only for about ten minutes. After ten minutes the data just stops. I am still connected to my WIFI, but there is no data. I have to restart my phone and then turn WIFI on again until it stops working ten minutes later.

Can someone please tell me how to get the WIFI to work constantly.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Since the release of Gingerbread, it seems that carriers have the ability to check to see if you're data is being used with a tether. As far as I am aware, only Verizon has used this feature. They now have the ability to flag your device as one that tethers. In my experience, if you do get flagged, usually the tether will start up and immediately data will drop. However, it seems possible that your device has been flagged. My personal recommendation is to purchase a tethering plan if you want to tether.

However, if you are determined to tether, you might try reverting to a NANDroid before you've started having these problems and see if you can still tether successfully. If so, and you can tether for more than you are able to at this time. It is more likely that something has gone wrong in your settings and it's causing a dropout after a given period of time.

Keep me posted.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## kjmmarion (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I have actually gone back to a bunch of different ROMS and the tether works fine on them. Any other ideas? I've tried other wifi apps, but they seminar to conflict with the stock one.


----------



## methyl (Jul 31, 2011)

Um that's not entirely the case. People love to spit around and talk about what they might know.

Verizon can see what baseband you are running but the likelihood of them doing much about it is small. Thunderbolt users are a very small percentage of the users on their network. IPhone users with the ability to use facetime over 3G pose a much greater threat to verizons end user experience.

here is the answer. The stock tether sucks. It's a fact. It's never lasted more than 10 mins for me. My hypothesis is that will not hold a constant data connection through sleep.

I use wifi tether app v2xx something. You can Google it. I proudly used over 80gb last month. Does it ever screw up ? Yeah, but probably once a day at the most and I think that has to do with the heat that it can develop while on the charger.

Please don't let people pursuade you that corporate America is out to get you. Your just a small ant on the hill.


----------



## methyl (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh yeah . Set dns app on the market can sometimes help to keep a consistant connection


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> Since the release of Gingerbread, it seems that carriers have the ability to check to see if you're data is being used with a tether. As far as I am aware, only Verizon has used this feature. They now have the ability to flag your device as one that tethers. In my experience, if you do get flagged, usually the tether will start up and immediately data will drop. However, it seems possible that your device has been flagged. My personal recommendation is to purchase a tethering plan if you want to tether.
> 
> However, if you are determined to tether, you might try reverting to a NANDroid before you've started having these problems and see if you can still tether successfully. If so, and you can tether for more than you are able to at this time. It is more likely that something has gone wrong in your settings and it's causing a dropout after a given period of time.
> e o
> ...


Verizon cannot do this as it would be an invasion of privacy. The only way they could see what we are going is to find out the actual information we are sending which as I said is an invasion of privacy. The only reason the people using Iphones got caught is because the only way they can tether is by hacking the preinstalled tether app which goes through a specific tethering server, before and after the hack, so all Verizon/ATT had to do to see the illegal tetherers was to check the tethering database with the users who have paid and whoever you have left is obviously in trouble. On the other hand us Android users use the same server either way (Tethering or actual phone data) so unless Verizon does deep packet inspection we are in the clear. This is all just from information I have read over the past few months and could be entirely incorrect depending on what software and loopholes Verizon has stumbled upon.

Op it sounds like you may want to try a full data/wipe, or maybe try one of the new radios and see if that would possibly help.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

methyl said:


> Um that's not entirely the case. People love to spit around and talk about what they might know.
> 
> Verizon can see what baseband you are running but the likelihood of them doing much about it is small. Thunderbolt users are a very small percentage of the users on their network. IPhone users with the ability to use facetime over 3G pose a much greater threat to verizons end user experience.
> 
> ...


Not to be offensive, but VZW has flagged people. It is true that it is extremely rare. But I know people who have gotten flagged, and I myself got flagged back on my OG Droid. It _is_ possible. But your theory may absolutely be correct. In the future, please don't discount a post as a lie when it is completely factual, thank you.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Verizon cannot do this as it would be an invasion of privacy. The only way they could see what we are going is to find out the actual information we are sending which as I said is an invasion of privacy. The only reason the people using Iphones got caught is because the only way they can tether is by hacking the preinstalled tether app which goes through a specific tethering server, before and after the hack, so all Verizon/ATT had to do to see the illegal tetherers was to check the tethering database with the users who have paid and whoever you have left is obviously in trouble. On the other hand us Android users use the same server either way (Tethering or actual phone data) so unless Verizon does deep packet inspection we are in the clear. This is all just from information I have read over the past few months and could be entirely incorrect depending on what software and loopholes Verizon has stumbled upon.
> 
> Op it sounds like you may want to try a full data/wipe, or maybe try one of the new radios and see if that would possibly help.


If I understand correctly, then you're referring to package sniffing. Yes, I'm aware that that would be illegal without a warrant for any carrier to do. However, my understanding is that GB allowed for a type of ping that just tells the carrier if a tether is initiated. This would not be illegal nor a breach of privacy, as using tether without paying is a breach of contract anyway. And, as I said, this happened to me. Again, please do not discount a post without hearing what people have to say.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## methyl (Jul 31, 2011)

"HalosGhost said:


> Not to be offensive, but VZW has flagged people. It is true that it is extremely rare. But I know people who have gotten flagged, and I myself got flagged back on my OG Droid. It is possible. But your theory may absolutely be correct. In the future, please don't discount a post as a lie when it is completely factual, thank you.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


I'm not trying to kick dirt about and I'm not saying you are lying but you aquired the info from a source, correct? I mean it hasn't happened to you..did they actually call you and tell you were flagged

I'm just saying that people have an assumption that the "man" up top has shut them down when they are doing something against a TOS. (Which its truly not, just a way for vzw to profit so they can reinvest into their network)


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

methyl said:


> I'm not trying to kick dirt about and I'm not saying you are lying but you aquired the info from a source, correct? I mean it hasn't happened to you..did they actually call you and tell you were flagged
> 
> I'm just saying that people have an assumption that the "man" up top has shut them down when they are doing something against a TOS. (Which its truly not, just a way for vzw to profit so they can reinvest into their network)


Yes, it did happen to me. From that point on, when I initiated a tether, data immediately dropped, always. This isn't a rumor, I didn't get the info from a source, it's simply true. I also know several people who have had the same thing happen to them. It has, to my knowledge, only happened on phones with Gingerbread, and only on VZW devices.

If someone can show me a press-release or something of the kind that demonstrates that VZW doesn't do this, then I'll take a look back at my device, but I'm rather positive that this is true.

Having said all this, I'm not saying that's what is happening to OP, and I'm not saying this is common, but it is possible.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## methyl (Jul 31, 2011)

Trust me if you violated there TOS.
They aren't going to just cut you off. They are going to call you, text, and then attempt market you a plan while letting you know you are in violation of your contract agreement and if you decline to accept . Then matters will be taken.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

methyl said:


> Trust me if you violated there TOS.
> They aren't going to just cut you off. They are going to call you, text, and then attempt market you a plan while letting you know you are in violation of your contract agreement and if you decline to accept . Then matters will be taken.


I understand that fully. I didn't say data cut out entirely. Always and only when I initiated tether. As soon as I stopped the tether, data immediately came back.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> If I understand correctly, then you're referring to package sniffing. Yes, I'm aware that that would be illegal without a warrant for any carrier to do. However, my understanding is that GB allowed for a type of ping that just tells the carrier if a tether is initiated. This would not be illegal nor a breach of privacy, as using tether without paying is a breach of contract anyway. And, as I said, this happened to me. Again, please do not discount a post without hearing what people have to say.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Im not trying to discount you I am just stating what I have read. Also, you may have been flagged for using large amounts of data which points to people who do tether as it is hard to use 10+ gb's of data without tethering.

Again, I am not trying to discount what you are saying, but you also must note that other people have different opinions on the matter as well.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Im not trying to discount you I am just stating what I have read. Also, you may have been flagged for using large amounts of data which points to people who do tether as it is hard to use 10+ gb's of data without tethering.
> 
> Again, I am not trying to discount what you are saying, but you also must note that other people have different opinions on the matter as well.


That's fine, of course. Having a discussion is the only way to get to the truth. And no, I've never used more than 2+ GBs.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## kjmmarion (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyway, back to the topic at hand. I still can't seem to stay connected for more than 10 minutes. I know that it's not Verizon because other ROMs work. I have tried the new WIFI 3 beta 1 and it conflicts with the stock one. I have yet to try the 2.0 version because I feel it would do the same.

Could it possibly be the kernel?


----------



## methyl (Jul 31, 2011)

"kjmmarion said:


> Anyway, back to the topic at hand. I still can't seem to stay connected for more than 10 minutes. I know that it's not Verizon because other ROMs work. I have tried the new WIFI 3 beta 1 and it conflicts with the stock one. I have yet to try the 2.0 version because I feel it would do the same.
> 
> Could it possibly be the kernel?


Try the 2.xx version. 3.0 does not work for me either.


----------



## kjmmarion (Aug 24, 2011)

Would you be able to tell me what the exact version is that you are using, or does it not matter?


----------



## methyl (Jul 31, 2011)

"kjmmarion said:


> Would you be able to tell me what the exact version is that you are using, or does it not matter?


Wifi tether 2.0.7


----------



## methyl (Jul 31, 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wireless_tether_2_0_7.apk

Download link


----------



## kjmmarion (Aug 24, 2011)

No dice. It still doesn't work, even with the 2.0.7.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

kjmmarion said:


> No dice. It still doesn't work, even with the 2.0.7.


Ahh, I wasn't aware that it worked with other ROMs. Well, you're definitely not flagged then  As for the topic (P.S., sorry for the thread-jack), can wired tether go on beyond the 10-minute mark (either the cooked-in or an app)?

All the best,

-HG


----------



## kjmmarion (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a negatory on the wired tether. I suprised this is stumping people. I have seen this question asked in a few places, but it never seems to get answered.


----------



## sdamlo (Aug 22, 2011)

I am having the same issues. It started with OMFGB and when I switched to CM7 it did the same thing. This is both for wireless and tethered. I can either reset my phone or turn airplane mode on then off again and it will work for about 10-15 more minutes then just quick. On my PC when I try to load a webpage in firefox it says the connection has been reset while loading. Hope this helps.


----------



## kjmmarion (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea...I don't think I'll ever have an answer.


----------



## mfinlay04 (Jun 8, 2011)

They the newest beta select thunderbolt for device at the top and enable router fix in the setting 3.1 beta4 has this option I tether all day with this no issues


----------



## stonehenge1861 (Jun 7, 2011)

"mfinlay04 said:


> They the newest beta select thunderbolt for device at the top and enable router fix in the setting 3.1 beta4 has this option I tether all day with this no issues


It still turns on the native tether using it so the problem is still there...

Thanks though that's what I use in sense roms works flawlessly


----------



## kjmmarion (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed...I can't really use anything but the stock wifi because it always turns on.


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

That's odd my stock tether works fine but I can't restore a backup of the tether app and the apk won't install it just sits there saying installing...... Lol for 20in or so

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehenge1861 (Jun 7, 2011)

"kjmmarion said:


> Agreed...I can't really use anything but the stock wifi because it always turns on.


If you find a fix be sure to come tell us I have been looking for over a month now and still nothing.


----------

